# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Mexican International Conference on Artificial Intelligence, Mexico

## Airicist

Organizer - Mexican Society for Artificial Intelligence

Website - micai.org

facebook.com/MICAI.conference

twitter.com/MICAIconference

Mexican International Conference on Artificial Intelligence on Wikipedia

MICAI 2021 - October 25-30, 2021, Mexico City, Mexico

MICAI 2020 - October 12-17, 2020, virtual conference

MICAI 2019 - October 27 - November 2, 2019, Xalapa, Veracruz, Mexico

MICAI 2018 - October 22-27, Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico

MICAI 2017 - October 23-28, 2017, Ensenada, Baja California, Mexico

----------

